# Full of Fear



## belly (Jul 18, 2000)

Here it is:I'm 25 and I've had IBS-C since I was 20. I also suffer from severe anxiety and take Zoloft which helps a lot. Here is my problem. Pls help.This IBS affects my work-seriously. I cannot think about anything else but the bathroom. Now I said I have "C" but Mon-Fri morning I have awful nerves and either can't stop going or have awful pains and a bad urge. I am not nervous about WORK (I love it!) I get nervous because I don't want to go and get terrible pains and urges every 15 min!!! Why is this bad? Because I am a teacher and cannot leave my room! Plus I am afraid of public stalls! How do I stop this from happening? I take medication, tried fiber, tried exercise, what else can I do? Is there anyone else out there like me? Help please! Sann


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Hi belly,I am a teacher too and understand you perfectly. Lately I am not obsessed with the bathroom as I used to be. Just to know there is one open and close is good enough. But in the past I went nuts trying to find new ways to get to the bathroom without leaving my responsibilities unattended. The worst was when I worked in a school where the bathrooms were locked. Those keys were always lost!What I did was that I made sure the teachers who were next door knew about my IBS, so they could keep an eye on the kids if I had to leave. I also told my students. There was one particular day that I had a virus and had to leave 4-5 times during the same period. I told the group and they were very nice (just for that day), they behaved as I went up and down the hall dehydrating myself.







Yesterday I started in yet another school, but this time with older students (high school) which makes it easier than when I had first graders in charge. That is great news but on the other hand it means I will have to go out on road trips with them. OUCH! That is still one thing I cannot get over. I have a thing for being trapped in a car with other people. We were kidding that I am going to have to rent one of these buses with bathroom in it. I'm just not going to worry about that for now.My main symptom is D caused mainly by anxiety. Mike's tapes have helped me tremendously to stay focused on other things than my bowels and to make good changes in attitude. I am still learning and somedays I still feel the anxiety coming back, but it is better than before. All I can say is that the best thing is to be prepared and have a plan. If you can, ask for a classroom near the bathroom and tell your students. So far mine have been very understandable and cooperative when they know I am not at my best. About the public bathrooms... I guess none of us would like to use them but that is what they are there for. If you have to use one, just do it and forget about what everybody else might think. Hopefully, overtime you will get used to it and probably not need them as much. If you want to email or PM me, please do it. Good luck and try to keep a positive attitude; that helps a lot.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi belly:I'm not a teacher so can't give you any adivce about classes. It sounds like Zayaka has some good tips for you since she has gone through what you are.Mike's tapes would be a very good way to lessen that anxiety and help your IBS.







Good luck!JeanG


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Sann, sorry to hear your having these problems. There are some things to try.Do you know about research on Hypnotherapy or CBT for IBS?Your not alone in this and what is happening to you so you know.Also have you ever read this. http://www.ibsgroup.org/other/usnews000403.htm


----------

